# Ноты для аккордеона(баяна), с фортепиано



## Катрин

Уважаемые баянисты, аккордеонисты! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти ноты современных оригинальных произведений для аккордеона(баяна) с фортепиано!У нас их так мало, именно оригинальных, а если есть ,то не серьезные.


----------



## drunf

Есть ноты "Либертанго" и "Танго для Клод" для аккордеона и фортепиано. Пойдет?


----------



## Евгений51

*drunf*,
Если можно Либертанго [email protected] пожалуйста поделитесь

У меня есть для 2 аккордеонов, для скрипки с ф-но.для виолончели., несколько обр соло для баяна. Была и эта, не могу найти.


----------



## Катрин

да не, спасибо вам, но наверно Пиацолла не очень пойдет, мы хотим на конкурс, а пиацолла наверно попроще..к примеру, играли Сергееву, для аккордеона с фортепиано, Heikki Valpola-финского композитора, тоже для аккордеона с фортепиано..


----------



## drunf

Если Пьяцолла просто, то попробуйте В. Зубицкого "Посвящение Пьяцолле". Только, наверное, придется заняться переложением партии для ф-но.


----------



## mosalekc

Ноты В. Зубицкого "Посвящение Пьяццолле" (акк. + ф-но или др. составы) на сайте:
http://libertango.org.ru/ru/notes/


----------



## Виталий

Есть красивый концерт для аккордеона с ф-но. Только автора не знаем, нужно уточнить еще. Отправлю на e&#96;mail. Пишите.


----------



## jazzer

Виталий, Vi ne mogli bi i mne vislati etot koncert na e-mail?
Zaranee, Ogromnoe Vam spasibo!

[email protected]


----------



## bombastic

[email protected] 
пожалуйста


----------



## dron

много есть чего с ф-но например Коняев-концертная пьеса, Репников-концерт поэма..и т.д..


----------



## Accord261

Виталий ,можно и мне пожалуйста концерт для аккордеона с ф-но? [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Manako

Здравствуйте, ув. Виталий
пришлите пожалуйста мне концерт для аккордеона с ф-но на [email protected]
Заранее спасибо


----------



## Катрин

Виталий, если можно, то отправьте, пожалуйста, концерт для аккордеона с фортепиано. [email protected] спасибо!


----------



## NDSHI

Виталий, можно и мне коняева, пожалуйста!
[email protected] заранее спасибо!!


----------



## elsdanbi1984

Виталий ,можно и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## arton

Здравствуйте, вот ищу ноты для баяна ни как не могу найти *В. Зубицкого "Посвящение Пьяцолле" *скок раз здесь писал ни кто не отправлял, если будет возможность, то отправите мне на почту 
[email protected] Заранее Благодарю)


----------



## Ретт Батлер

Приветствую Виталий!! Будь добр, если тебе не сложно, поделись пожалуйста нотами "Коняев - Концертная пьеса"! на почту [email protected]

буду ПРЕМНОГО бллагодарен и поделюсь с тобой всем, что у меня есть из нот или записей. 
с уважением, НИкиточкин Максим


----------



## svetla-1

Здравствуйте!Ищу ноты А.Пьяццоллы - Tango "S'il vous plat"...Буду очень благодарна,если пришлете мне на адрес [email protected]
C уважением -Светлана.


----------



## TEMUR

Виталий, если можно, то отправьте, пожалуйста, концерт для аккордеона с фортепиано[email protected]

dron если у вас есть ноты АРепников-Концерт-поэма-для-баяна-с-оркестром-3-часть,именно 3 часть отправьте, пожалуйста, [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

Цитата:


> Есть ноты "Либертанго" и "Танго для Клод" для аккордеона и фортепиано. Пойдет?


Если Вам не трудно, скиньте на 
[email protected]


----------



## Катрин

Уважаемые баянисты, аккордеонисты! Помогите, пожалуйста, найти ноты современных оригинальных произведений для аккордеона(баяна) с фортепиано!У нас их так мало, именно оригинальных, а если есть ,то не серьезные.


----------



## маша

Можно,пожалуйста, Пьяццолла(все) для ф-но с баяном/акк. и Посвящение Пьяццолле,так же еще концерт для ф-но и баяна.

[email protected] 

Cпасибо заранее!


----------



## bayan.nt

Можно мне Коняева концертную пьесу для баяна с ф-но, очень нужно, заранее спасибо. Мой адрес: [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

bayan.nt (01.10.2014, 21:16) писал:


> Можно мне Коняева концертную пьесу для баяна с ф-но, очень нужно, заранее спасибо. Мой адрес: [email protected]


 Ловите на почте.


----------



## kostaivanja

Пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

kostaivanja (06.10.2014, 12:52) писал:


> Пожалуйста! [email protected]


Пожалуйста!


----------



## adgjmptw291

ребят у кого есть ноты посвящения Пьяццолло зубицкого для баяна и ф-но, скиньте пожалуйста, очень нужно, нигде не могу найти 
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko

adgjmptw291/ писал:


> ребят у кого есть ноты посвящения Пьяццолло  В. Зубицкого для баяна и ф-но, скиньте пожалуйста, очень нужно, нигде не могу найти


Уважаемый,adgjmptw291!, *фамилии* пишуться *с большой* буквы,Пожалуйста отредактируйте фамилию композитора в своем сообщении.С уважением - Kosthenko/


----------



## zesar

*В. Власов. Джазовые миниатюры для баяна (аккордеона)*


----------



## internetbayan

Коняев есть в интернете в открытом доступе, этой пьесе уже лет пятьдесят!


----------

